

Gittip Anyone on Twitter - whit537
http://blog.gittip.com/post/38264311698/gittip-anyone-on-twitter

======
npcomplete
Chad (disclaimer: I work for Balanced <https://www.balancedpayments.com/> and
we handle the payment processing for gittip. I mainly focus on fraud). It's
wonderful you are doing this. It enable forms of donation other than via
github. Not sure, what information you collect via twitter login, but I would
watch out for:

1\. Twitter account creation date 2\. Number of followers/following 3\.
Location information (if available) 4\. # of tweets

Esp. (1) and (2) would be very useful. When I last analyzed the github
accounts, almost all fraudsters had relatively recent github accounts and
(unsurprisingly) zero/almost zero followers for their repos. As with most
things related to fraud, these do not guarantee fraud protection, but serve as
very strong signals.

~~~
whit537
Thanks npcomplete. With the current volume of growth I'm able to keep up with
Gittip's fraud review dashboard pretty easily. As we scale let's start looking
at more signals in an automated fashion.

------
e1ven
Interesting! Do you think this risks diluting your brand?

If it's less "Tip A Dev you like", and more "Pay some guy", it falls into a
much more generic payments category..?

~~~
sk3tch
Indeed, and what are you going to do with the name going forward given that
'git' means something completely different to the non-technical minded?

~~~
whit537
We had a big go-round on the name a while back:

<https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/138>

We decided (in part) that "gittip" doesn't mean anything at all to non-geeks.
"All names are stupid until you become rich and famous with it."
<http://barry.warsaw.us/software/laws.html>

We'll reopen the name discussion when either GitHub or Oprah complains.

~~~
chimeracoder
Why would Github complain? They very much do _not_ have a monopoly on the word
"git"!

~~~
whit537
I bet they'd be disappointed if Oprah confused the two. :^)

~~~
timothyfcook
Let's hope she does some day.

------
timothyfcook
Stoked for this. Now I can support my favorite artists, etc. for $1/month (or
more).

~~~
whit537
The minimum got upped to $1/week:

<https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/180>

The tip structure needs work. Hoping to revisit after landing international
payouts and visual revamp.

------
rb2k_
Seems like Gittip is moving more and more in the direction of flattr(.com)

~~~
whit537
I expect it will move closer yet before all is said and done. E.g.:

<https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/316>

However, the primary distinctive is that Gittip is funded on itself, whereas
Flattr is for-profit and takes a hefty cut. I don't see that gap closing
anytime soon.

